# Small Homestead East Tennessee 5.56 acres



## joe&katie (Jun 14, 2010)

[FONT=&quot]Small homestead property in Claiborne county TN, about an hour north of Knoxville. This is a farming area, close to Norris Lake, rural, but close to a couple of small towns. Bulk of the property is basically a flat hilltop about 2 miles from TN Route 63, near Historic Speedwell Academy, and the Claiborne-Campbell county line.

$60,000.

5.56 acres. Fenced and partially cross-fenced, small pond (seasonal), large level area for pasture (currently in hay) and garden, some woods, young fruit trees (6 peach, and 1 or 2 apples).

All improvements listed below have been done in the last 6 years. [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]3 buildings &#8211; pole barn, workshop/storage, and barn.

Septic system

1,200 gallon cistern collects rainwater from roof of large, open pole barn, with electric pump that feeds water into workshop. Workshop has a water purification filter.

Pole barn includes hookup for motor home/RV/travel trailer with 30 amp electric, cistern water, and sewer connection to septic system. The building is approximately 40 feet long, and about 24 feet wide. Metal roof.

Workshop and storage: 25x51 foot building containing fully enclosed 48 ft cargo trailer on one side, and 15x51 foot workshop on the other side. Metal roof and siding.

Workshop features 200 amp electric service ,fully wired. Full bathroom with large walk-in shower. Kitchen area set up for serious canning, cabinets, counters, extra large sink, running water. On-demand water heater. Roll-down garage door on one end. Concrete floor. Ceiling and walls insulated, and partially finished on the interior. Window A/C and gas heat, 3 ceiling fans.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Barn is about 20x30 with a walk-in door and double swing doors. Rough-cut lumber, metal roof. No electric in this building.
[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]All buildings have pressure treated lumber frames.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Equipment that can be included in purchase:
-New gas stove with 5 burners
-refrigerator
-new portable dishwasher
-small chest freezer

We started this from bare land, and thought it would be our retirement homestead. Due to aging faster than expected and health reasons, we just don&#8217;t have the energy to finish it. We are offering it here first, and have priced it for a quick sale; would like to sell quickly so that we don&#8217;t have to get involved with a realtor. 
[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot] There was a thread on it a couple of years ago, but did not sell it at that time and didn&#8217;t engage a realtor as I was reluctant to let it go. We were asked by several about doing a land contract. We would prefer not to, unless there is a significant down payment and short loan term.

Joe & Katie[/FONT]


----------



## joe&katie (Jun 14, 2010)

Pictures of the property


----------



## kinnb (Oct 23, 2011)

it's lovely. wish I had the funds, sending you success for the quick sale you need!


----------



## susieneddy (Sep 2, 2011)

hmmmm, interesting


----------



## amygrimis (Oct 17, 2011)

Very interesting. Sent you a message for more info!


----------



## joe&katie (Jun 14, 2010)

amygrimis said:


> Very interesting. Sent you a message for more info!


Just sent you a reply.


----------



## joe&katie (Jun 14, 2010)

Took these pictures of the new barn today, and the first hay cut of the year. ETA: please excuse the sideways pics, they appear normal on my computer, don't know why they are sideways on the forum!


----------



## joe&katie (Jun 14, 2010)

Got a message asking some questions about the property - thought I would post the answers!

--what is the water, sewer and utility situation?
There is power, with an RV hookup at the large, open pole barn, and 200 amp service inside the workshop. Lots of outlets, including one for a dryer.
a cistern (a little over 1200 gallons) that is fed by runoff from the large, metal roof of the open pole barn. A water pump feeds the water uphill to the workshop. Workshop has a large kitchen area, bathroom with walk-in shower, and there is hook up for a washer. 
Septic tank that services both the workshop and the RV hookup.

-- taxes? Can't find the latest bill, but I think it has been around $125 a year

--easements? special assessments? None, except for the power line on the property for the hookup.
restrictions? None. This is rural farmland and Claiborne county people pride themselves on not wanting to be heavily regulated by government.

-- Neighbors? quiet, keep to themselves mostly., but are friendly and have helped us a lot when we needed it.

--access? a couple of miles from the main road, unpaved about a mile 
in from the turnoff.

--weather?? East Tennessee has 4 seasons. Summer can be hot and humid at times, but nights generally get cool. Winter can be bad during February. Bad is relative - depends on what you usually experience. This part of TN is lower than average for tornadoes, and a lot of storms die off because they come down from the Cumberland Plateau and fall apart in the valley. I've always thought the weather was better there than in Knoxville.


----------



## joe&katie (Jun 14, 2010)

Still for sale... and we are willing to do owner financing with a good down payment.


----------



## joe&katie (Jun 14, 2010)

Had a questions about if you could park an RV there and how is the weather in the winter in TN.... Here are pics of the motorhome parked under the pole barn, and the fields in winter. This was in January, and the amount of snow is pretty typical, and was all gone a day or so later. August right now, so those pics look downright refreshing!


----------



## Bellyman (Jul 6, 2013)

Sure do wish you the best of luck with selling your property. It does look like a nice place.

From a money perspective, for some of us the idea of a large down payment and the reason for a land contract are sort of mutually exclusive. If we had a large down payment, the bank would pretty much give us anything we want (within our ability to borrow) as we have a 750 credit score. The problem is, we don't have enough of a down payment and that would be the reason we'd be looking at things like owner financing. 

I know, some people have ruined their credit, and that might not be the best situation even if they did have a decent sized down payment. 

Not everyone is in that situation, but some of us are. Presently working on how to raise a significant down payment, and then land contracts or owner financing just won't be needed.

Just offering a perspective some might not have thought about.

Again, best of luck!


----------



## joe&katie (Jun 14, 2010)

Bellyman, what a person can do is discuss what their idea of a good down payment is and start the discussion. since the money vs risk is important. But what is a good down would vary by individual. Since it can be difficult to get bank loan on land no matter what a person's creditworthiness, we are offering the alternative if someone want to discuss it.


----------



## Rita (May 13, 2002)

I've re-read your ad three times and I still can't figure out if there is a house. Is it just a kitchen and bath in one of the outbuildings? Thanks


----------



## joe&katie (Jun 14, 2010)

Rita said:


> I've re-read your ad three times and I still can't figure out if there is a house. Is it just a kitchen and bath in one of the outbuildings? Thanks


The workshop building's living area has one large room, and a bathroom. The livable area is about 15 x 51, and it is kind of a large, open 'great-room'. We used it in conjunction with an RV with full hookups, and intended to build a separate house later. Our asking price reflects that there is not a 'house'; rather, there are 3 good buildings.


----------



## joe&katie (Jun 14, 2010)

Got a question about the layout of the property. Here is a rough drawing. Edited to add - we have a survey that was done at the time we purchased the property. Can provide a copy to the buyer.


----------



## joe&katie (Jun 14, 2010)

Here are a couple of pictures we took back in 2011; one shows the pole barn from the far edge of the property (looking back across the top field), and the other shows some of the woods at the back of the property.


----------



## joe&katie (Jun 14, 2010)

Several people have asked why the cistern rather than a well. It was a deliberate choice - we hadn't decided on where to place the house, and had that huge pole barn roof to catch rain water. There are no issues with drilling a well, and there are no water rights issues, we just never got that project done.

Even if we had been able to finish the homestead and build a house, we still wanted to capture rainwater for gardening, the toilets in the rv and workshop, and feeding the pond. We had also intended to capture the water from the workshop roof, but never got that project done.


----------



## joe&katie (Jun 14, 2010)

Had some inquiries that didn't pan out. We are still considering selling.


----------



## Skarecrow (Oct 13, 2015)

If only you were heavily wooded ... I'd be there in the am to buy.

Skarecrow


----------

